

What To Ask Candidates In Job Interviews (Without Being Insulting) - ohjeez
http://blog.smartbear.com/software-quality/bid/280172/What-To-Ask-Candidates-In-Job-Interviews-Without-Being-Insulting-And-Wasting-Your-Time

======
portmanteaufu
I chuckled when the author chided the hypothetical closed-minded interviewer
with:

    
    
      "No question you ask should be make-or-break. No single 
      answer should be the deciding factor for a candidate."
    

only to follow it up with this:

    
    
      "[You can ask basic questions from their resume.] The  
      candidate isn't going to say "RTFM, dude. It's on the 
      resume!" (and if he does, then end the interview right 
      there)."
    

I guess it's subjective after all.

~~~
petdance
I'm the author of the article, and I chuckled at that myself on my final pass
through the article.

The difference is that the deal-breaker in the 2nd case is that the "RTFM,
dude" response shows the candidate to be 1) rude, and 2) someone who can't
carry on a conversation. Asking questions to open conversations about what's
on the resume isn't a trick question where the interviewer is waiting to
pounce and say "A-ha! You like IE! Begone!"

